# Pfadwerkzeug und PS 7



## Locke (23. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe in Photoshop 7 folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug meinen Pfad gezeichnet habe, ist es mir unmöglich im Kontextemü die Optionen "Pfadkontur füllen" und "Pfadfläche füllen" auszuwählen. Bei Photoshop 6 war´s kein Problem.
Habe ich da irgendwas übersehen?


Locke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. August 2002)

Du musst entweder den Pfad ( Ebene ) raster oder auf einer neuen Ebene die Aktion durchführen


----------

